# Puffing, ball of saltnpepper.. HELP!



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

I have adopted a one year old hedgehog that I named Brillo. He is a salt and pepper and very cute, but shy as I expected. The woman I adopted him from gave me all of his possessions and then some, which was very helpful. She said that he would need a lot of lap time and handling because she had never had the time to do so. I took him home and let him be for the most part for a bit.

Now I am slowly trying to handle him... but the thing is... he puffs, hisses and jumps at me. It is not the worst pain in the world, but I can honestly say it would be nice if he did not do those things so often. You cannot even put on pinky-finger on him! I've tried wearing a t-shirt for a day and putting it in with him, he slept in it... but it was not a success. I took out the shirt. I hold him in a fleece blanket and he wriggles, twitches, jumps at me and spikes. After no positive reactions I had left him alone for a bit more time. Researching tips and new ideas.

The only success I have is giving him a bath. He loves that, all of his quills goes down and you can pet him and he just sits and listens.  The sad thing is he cannot take baths every day as I do not want to dry his skin.

I can say he does not respond well to treats... I have tried meal worms and different fruit; but I can say I never see him eat at all. His bowl always remains just as full. His stool is fine and so is his night time energy. His feet, eyes and nose also look fine when I can check him in the bath. He is a one year old male and seems pretty regular for the most part.

Is this normal behavior? If so what can I do to get him more comfortable? Any ideas would be happily accepted.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That is normal behaviour and you're going to have to be patient. Since he's a bit older and never been socialized it will probably take a while to get him to be a bit more comfortable. Keep doing what you're doing with the tshirt and handling him every night.
Congrats with your new addition and I would love to see some pics!


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you! And I only have put up just the profile image as of right now. I am trying to find a decent camera, but as soon as I get some good pictures of him I will for sure put them up!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats on your new adoption!! He looks super adorable in your profile picture, can't wait to see more! 

Quinn is right, patience, patience, and more patience is the key. Have you tried petting him while he's covered in a fleece blanket or a hedgie bag? Some shy hedgies are more receptive to attention when they're covered, makes them feel safer and more secure. Even if you only manage a little bit of touching and bonding every day, he will (more than likely) make progress and become friendlier. Brillo probably learned that being huffy and poppy with his old owners got him put back in the cage, so you will just have to teach him that even if he's grumpy, you're still going to love on him!  Also, some hedgies like to sit on their owner's chest while they snooze - the warmth and the heartbeat can be very calming. 

Be very glad that he likes the bath! A lot of hedgies (mine SO included) hate baths and the water with a passion. You can give him a foot bath (just an inch or so of warm water to walk around in) every few days if you like. It will clean his feet (which usually get poopy very quickly) and not dry out his back skin. If he stays still in the water, you can try petting him there. 

Keep trying with the treats. Sometimes it takes a few days of exposure before a hedgie will willingly try something. But go slowly - if you're introducing, say, banana, leave him a little piece of banana with his food each night for a few nights before moving on to something new. As for insects, you can also give crickets (alive or frozen) - those are usually a hit.  You can also count his kibble in the evening and again in the morning to see how much (or how little) he is eating. 

Hopefully these tips help! Good luck!


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

Hum I'll try the foot baths that's a good idea! I'm sure he will love that! Thank you for your advice.
I am going to try crickets next and we haven't tried banana yet now that I think about it...


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Keep doing what you've been doing! Handling every day is important, even if he hisses his little butt off :lol: Cylaura is right, if he learns that hissing = people leaving him alone, then he'll continue to hiss. But if he learns that hiss or not, he's getting handled, then he will eventually stop being such a grump. It will take a while though, so do be patient 

Also, try just holding him, without petting his back. My hedgehog, Misha, really really REALLY doesn't like his quills touched. However, he's otherwise a super relaxed hedgie now. I can pick him up without him balling up, he sprawls all over me during cuddle time, and likes his face rubbed. But if I try to pet his quills.... *HISS POP POP HISS*. When I first got him, the smallest movement would have him putting his quills up and making little-car-starting-up sounds. But after two months of patient, every-day handling, he is now very calm... again, with the exception of petting.

Misha also does NOT eat any treats, with the exceptions of crickets and mealworms. And he took a while to discover even those. Numerous mealworms had to be snipped in half and put in a spoon in front of him before he eventually, slowly, realized that he could eat them. Still no luck with fruits or veggies though. Keep trying, it might just take him some more time to understand that insects and treats are yummy.

Good luck with Brillo and don't get discouraged! Oh, and, post photos of your quilled one?


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

I will post more of him very soon! And that sounds a lot like my Brillo. Thank you all for the great advice I am going to remain hopeful and positive toward this. I've discovered he likes to sit with his head on my thigh like a dog would(as long as I do not move one inch!), which is fine with me because its so sweet. Hum maybe I'll try serving the meal worms like that.
Thanks!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Brillo is precious. I know the hissy fits - Delia still has those, sometimes. He might just be grumpier right when he wakes up, so try giving him five or ten minutes of sitting time before letting him sniff you or something. And Delia (grumpy-face) doesn't seem to like any treats, either. I feel like I've tried everything! Remember that some hedgies are just really picky and don't get downhearted.
And, of course, the handling is key. Have patience and all will be well!


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

Hahah Thank you. And Yes he is very cute and actually pretty fluffy around his face. I usually give him about 5 minutes to wake up as I slowly brighten the room a little more at a time, but I'll give him more time... he may need it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

crayolakay said:


> Hahah Thank you. And Yes he is very cute and actually pretty fluffy around his face. I usually give him about 5 minutes to wake up as I slowly brighten the room a little more at a time, but I'll give him more time... he may need it!


Some hedgehogs are more grumpy in a lot of light so it also might be good to make them comfy with the light dim. Some handle light better then others.


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

TWCOGAR: Thank you, I'll try to keep the lights off if there is enough light coming in elsewhere or place my lights on their dimmest setting before I take him out.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new monster  I've only had my Hazel just short of a mth and she was much the same. The little bugger would even take little runs at my hands or side of my leg on the couch lol. She is SO much tamer after patience, time and routine. She gets better every day and likely so will your boy!


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

He charges at my hands and what ever else seems to be in his way... which I'll admit is quite the humorous sight, but not pleasant in feeling. I'm establishing a routine that I think is pretty good! I hope all stays well with yours!


----------

